# angelfish spawning



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL is that the heater cord? Better than the glass. You need some really tall piece of slate or sword plants (real or plastic)


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

i thought they had a couple months before they would pair off. then they spawned on the cord. i had just rescaped the tank to so all the plants were trimmed back. i just bought a 29 gal for them and will get them slate.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh ya baby. LOL they didn't take long. I guess the heater cord keeps the eggs warm.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

it was quick...... i looked over and saw the female fanning the cord. i looked and there they were.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice shots!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you....


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice photos of beautiful looking angels

-olie


----------

